# WTB-Major Taylor pinback



## 66TigerCat (Sep 20, 2014)

Looking for this pinback. Let me know if you have one for sale.Thanks.
http://ourdoings.com/reunionphotos/photo.html?th=v8/5m/7bd3.jpg&d=1898-06-17#p


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Bump to the top. Still looking for this pinback. Thanks.
http://ourdoings.com/reunionphotos/photo.html?th=v8/5m/7bd3.jpg&d=1898-06-17#p


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 2, 2015)

66TigerCat said:


> Bump to the top. Still looking for this pinback. Thanks.
> http://ourdoings.com/reunionphotos/photo.html?th=v8/5m/7bd3.jpg&d=1898-06-17#p







*Horsepower added ... 

Will delete if you object, 66TigerCat ........*


........  patric








================
================


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Patric, much appreciated.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 3, 2015)

Available in a few weeks.
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...=Major+Taylor&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 3, 2015)

Saw this on eBay quite some time back …..


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 22, 2015)

Still looking for this pinback. If anyone has one for sale send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm amazed that no one has produced a movie about Majot Taylor....


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2015)

There were two on e-bay not too long ago... more than I'd spend tho. Put it in your watch list. I'd pay $50 maybe.....


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 25, 2015)

I was outbid on Ebay and I went big on it. The one from the Copake auction went for $600. !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 25, 2015)

Major Taylor is still setting monetary records!!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2021)

Wow ! Can't believe how old this thread is but I'm still looking for this pinback if anyone has one for sale. Let me know. Thanks !


----------

